# Please help my ID these parts



## ChadB (Oct 3, 2009)

I visited an antique shop yesterday, and while chatting with the owner about an old bicycle he had in the window, I mentioned that I owned a few old bikes. He suddenly tells me, "hold on, I have some things out back you might be interested in" and disappears to, I guess, "out back", and comes out with an armload of parts, then comes back again with more. I told him, I wasn't really there for parts, I was just stopping in for a look-see, and he says "Oh, you can have it". So, without further ado, here's what he gave me:










I have no idea what kind of frame that is, but I'll take a stab at it...The MOS might refer to Murray Ohio, and Sears, but I have no idea what the K might mean. The crank has an A stamped into it, and that's a skip tooth sprocket. What is it?

Also these:





I'm guessing again here, but might these be for a J.C. Higgins? I also got a pair of Roadmaster peaked fenders...The rear has holes in it that line up with the skirt guards, but that chain guard, which the skirt guard is attached to, doesn't fit any Roadmaster frame I have. I'm puzzled by it. The rear fender doesn't fit my frames, either..The top rear bolt hole doesn't line up. It DOES line up with the pictured frame above, but still, that chain guard doesn't seem to fit. Odd. 

Oh, he also gave me an old rusty wheel that had a New Departure Model D rear skip tooth hub, which I removed and cleaned up. 

Does any of this stuff have any value, or should I just swap it the next time I go to the bike shop?


----------



## ChadB (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok, I'm thnking it's all part of one bike....I trial fitted it all together, and it seems to fit..Does it look like it belongs together? Any idea how old it might be? Those fenders make me think it's got to be some sort of CWC bike.













Anyway, I got it for free.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 3, 2009)

The frame is made by Murray, and looks to be early postwar. The skirt and chainguard looks more from the prewar Elgin period. It could have been all original, there were a few oddballs that don't conform to typical models. Also, the number after MOD 502 (code for made for Sears) is usually a catalog #, but is generally a 4 or 5 digit # starting with 4000 or 5000. So, scratching my head a bit, but the price was sure right!!


----------



## ChadB (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL, it's a Frankenbike! Oh well, once I get around to it, it'll be pretty. Maybe I'll give it to my daughter when she's older.


----------



## 30thtbird (Oct 3, 2009)

If it's a Murray built bike, K = 1954. Yes, 502 is the Sears code, therefore an Elgin sold by Sears or a JC Higgins sold by Sears. I don't know what year Sears changed the name. Some of the earlier Sears numbers had a few less digits that's why you only see 3 digits. 218 should be the model/part number. By the way Adam, thanks again for spreading the word on how to decypher these Murray built bikes. Any time you think you figure out something new or come across a Sears page to share, please pass it on. Kenny.


----------



## ChadB (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok, I went out to the garage again and looked at that frame, and it's obvious that chain guard and skirt guards are NOT for that frame, even though the skirt guards DO line up with the holes in the rear fender. The fenders appear to be CWC Roadmaster, they're peaked like them at least..I'm guesing somebody drilled holes in the rear fender. It's really weird. The way I had the skirt guards on, they bowed out over the frame, which can't be right. I saw a picture of a 1939 Elgin, and those exact parts were on it. So, it looks like I got a miss-matched set of parts..A Murray frame, which I imagine is worthless, Roadmaster fenders, which I can trade, and Elgin chain/skirt guards, which ought to be worth something to somebody.


----------



## 30thtbird (Oct 4, 2009)

Not very nice to put down a brand after someone helps you. Not very smart at all.


----------



## ChadB (Oct 5, 2009)

30thtbird said:


> Not very nice to put down a brand after someone helps you. Not very smart at all.




Do you work for Murray? 

Girl's bikes in general aren't worth much, even if complete. A bare frame, worth even less. I don't see how the frame, even if it happened to be made by Murray, can be worth more than a few bucks. Nor do I see how anyone should take personal offense, by my pointing that out.

I was told the frame was worthless, not worth even bringing in for trade, by the person I spoke with on the phone at Memory Lane. Now, don't you think, that THEY, of all people, would want it, if it had any value?  Also, as to the year, the frame had a skip-tooth sprocket on the crank..It was obviously original. I don't think they were making skip-tooth sprockets as late as 1954.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 7, 2009)

Just to add a few points, the Elgin name was used by Sears from the early 1900s thru 1943. The JC Higgins name was intro'd in 47, to correspond w/their JCH sporting goods line. But, apparently there were a few Elgin badged bikes with decidedly postwar frame details. As far as the catalog #s, the Elgins from 33-43 used 4900 and 5000 series #s. This frame seems to have Murray AND Sears #s on it, which is odd. But, as a girl's frame, not much value unless you want to build a ride for your girl! Personally, I'd cut out the top bar and weld in a straight bar and give it a 'gender reassignment' and build a rat rod out of it! ..And, Sears shows skip tooth drive thru 1955, and I think CWC used them thru 54.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 7, 2009)

Prewar Sears bikes were Elgin Post, Higgins.  

Peaked fenders were on lots of bike brands in the 30's Elgin had bikes with the peaked fenders.

Early postwar JC Higgins were made of old Elgin frames and those skirt guards
were on both brands.  

I think the skirt guards go with the fenders and chain guard but not the frame.

It would be a nice build with a colorflow shaped Higgins tank.
Easy enough to find parts for since Elgin or Higgins stuff would work.
The prettiest frankenbike on the block


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 8, 2009)

I guess I was wrong, it looks like all of that stuff does go together

http://rmn.craigslist.org/bik/1403702598.html


----------



## ChadB (Oct 8, 2009)

I thought the same thing too, but if you look, at that picture, and of the pictures I posted ealier, the, I guess you'd call them mounting tabs, of the skirt guards that fit the fender, are different. The lower tab is larger on that pictured bike, than it is on my parts. It's just a small difference, but I think that larger tab gives it more clearance so it isn't rubbing right against, bowing out from the frame. I'm assuming the skirt guards should fit better than that.






See where I put the crudely drawn arrows..The chain/skirt guard are right against the frame, no clearance at all, there.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 8, 2009)

it is a good thing the chain doesn't go there

you can look at your photo and kind of visualize where the chain would run, to me it looks pretty good.

I hope you don't mind I made a crudely drawn chain


----------



## ChadB (Oct 8, 2009)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> it is a good thing the chain doesn't go there
> 
> you can look at your photo and kind of visualize where the chain would run, to me it looks pretty good.
> 
> I hope you don't mind I made a crudely drawn chain




That's definitely not a skip-tooth chain! 

So you think it's supposed to fit like that, right against, touching the frame?


----------



## DKELLY (Oct 10, 2009)

I could use the skirtguards and chain guard for the bike I am building for my wife


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 13, 2009)

One of the Wifes Elgins , UPS banged up the skirtguards pretty badly.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is the real deal...The parts you have posted to identify are all from the same bike. It is not a Frankenbike, it is a genuine 1946 or 1947 J.C.Higgins. I have the exact bike, old and unrestored, but complete. Mine still has the tank & you can still see the graphics on the tank and chainguard. I have pictures so you can see that the frame, skirt guards, chain guard, etc are all from one bike. It also has the peeked fenders and a way cool tear drop tail reflector.I know girls bike do not bring much money, but I am going to restore it. Mine was originally champagne gold and maroon two tone, it is a nice looking bike. If I could figure out how to post pictures, I will post them.
                                                                                                              Wayne Adam


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, I guess the people that sell on eBay must be confused about girl's bike not being worth anything because those JC Higgins/Elgin skirt guard/chain chain sets usually sell for between $50.00 and $100.00... I wish people would give me worthless junk like that. Good luck with it.


----------



## tony d. (Feb 13, 2011)

the frame is a jc higgens the fenders, skirts,and chain guard look to be elgin   it was free  what a deal


----------

